# Calendar Shots for client - Lingerie (NSFW)



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2011)

I marked this NSFW so that no one gets nailed browsing from work. I think they're tame which is why I posted them here and on my Facebook page.

Client is Last Ride Digital Video out of Canada.  We're doing a full 12 month 2013 calendar, but are releasing some year-at-a-glance ones for each of the ladies for 2012.

Here's the first 5 shots. Shooting #6 tonight. 
I'll have ordering info up later in case anyone wants to purchase them.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 9, 2011)

Nicely done, Bob.  About the only technical comment that occurs to me is that the highlights are a bit bright on Ashlee's lower ribs.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks.  I've got a couple minor tweaks to do to that one before I send to print. Left some of the highlights a little well, high as the test shots balanced it out previously.


----------



## granfire (Nov 9, 2011)

I am one for risky color combination... but the hot pink clashes a shade with the red hair on Ms Anatomy....


(am I the only nerdy person looking for pointy ears on Ms Marie? HA, silly me... I don't think anybody looks at her ears...)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2011)

We did discuss doing a Vulcan/Romulan type shoot in the future......


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 9, 2011)

Not only , Not Safe For Work ,

It's Not Safe For *WIFE* , or more accurately not safe for me if wife catches me looking at those pictures.

But they are very nice photos of some beautiful ladies.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2011)

granfire said:


> I am one for risky color combination... but the hot pink clashes a shade with the red hair on Ms Anatomy....
> 
> 
> (am I the only nerdy person looking for pointy ears on Ms Marie? HA, silly me... I don't think anybody looks at her ears...)



Have to agree with the hot pink, black would look very good! Jordana has a white bum compared to the rest of her.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 10, 2011)

Can I have the redhead? Please?  I love red hair


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2011)

granfire said:


> I am one for risky color combination... but the hot pink clashes a shade with the red hair on Ms Anatomy....
> 
> 
> (am I the only nerdy person looking for pointy ears on Ms Marie? HA, silly me... I don't think anybody looks at her ears...)



Now I had just the opposite reaction.  I thought the hot pink looked great on Anatomy. 


Great job, Bob!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 10, 2011)

some of your best work Bob


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice shots, Bob.  It is nice to see a man enjoy his work 

Granfire, I have to admitt, with the green lingerie and Marie's look, I thought elf as well.  A very hot elf ...


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 10, 2011)

It is a nice calendar to hang in a shop or man cave. Am not complaining at all.   I like Marie, and the rest. But Marie seems more in a familiar classic pose and look?

I know, it is that she is engaged in the camera, so than she is engaged with the viewer. She is convincingly  seductive.  Bob you devil you.


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> Now I had just the opposite reaction.  I thought the hot pink looked great on Anatomy.
> 
> 
> Great job, Bob!



I think it's the clash of warm hues (hair) and cool color (pink) that breaks it for me. A warm hue red would be not as predictable, no?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you 

Jordana and Marie are the professional models, Amanda and Ashlee are amateurs, Anatomy is semi-professional.  I've got 2 more professionals, 4 amateurs on queue to go and finished shoot #6 last night with another amateur.  I've got a make up artist for all these shoots and am getting assistance on the lighting and some of the posing.  Models are providing their own wardrobe in most cases.  I'm shooting 3-4 sets with each of them, averaging 250 shots per person.  So far, Marie was the most fun to work with as she ran with the idea and was quite comfortable playing up to the camera.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Now!


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2011)

hey now what?


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 10, 2011)

So, uh, I was serious...can I have the redhead? I like Ashlee better but I'd take both


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2011)

ETinCYQX said:


> So, uh, I was serious...can I have the redhead? I like Ashlee better but I'd take both



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Guy Moment!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, all models shown are off the market.
But there will be more calendar shots to come. 7 more 2012, and at least 2 2013's.
I'll be getting test prints of these 5 in 2 weeks.  Size is 18x24 glossy.


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> To the best of my knowledge, all models shown are off the market.
> But there will be more calendar shots to come. 7 more 2012, and at least 2 2013's.
> I'll be getting test prints of these 5 in 2 weeks.  Size is 18x24 glossy.


glossy?


ah, having some mean remarks on the tip of my tongue...or fingers. 



(Aren't you going cross eyed looking at 250 pictures of each lady, trying to find the one that is a tad better than the other very good shots?!)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2011)

granfire said:


> glossy?
> 
> 
> ah, having some mean remarks on the tip of my tongue...or fingers.
> ...



heh. 

It's a hard bit of work. No pun intended.   I can eliminate about half the shots out right. Lighting, blinks, expressions are wrong, etc. Some of the poses aren't flattering and can't be tweaked in post.  After that, it becomes a rapid weeding out process of paring down similar shots to best-ofs, unbalanced composition, etc.   That'll get me to 30-50 shots.  After that, it becomes painful as I'm down to the shots I really like and can't use all of them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2011)

#6


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> #6
> View attachment 15658



My husband has just shouted NO to this one I'm afraid!

if you put in her the shorts type of knickers she'd would look balanced! Her tummy looks odd.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2011)

Got 3 nays on #6 so far. hmm....


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 11, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> My husband has just shouted NO to this one I'm afraid!
> 
> if you put in her the shorts type of knickers she'd would look balanced! Her tummy looks odd.



I wasn't looking at her tummy...


----------



## Carol (Nov 11, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Got 3 nays on #6 so far. hmm....



Hate to say it but I'm not fond of #6 either, even tho I love that you shoot women of different shapes and sizes!  

I don't know if its the small resolution of the photo, or the shadow on her face (or both), but she doesn't look as flirty as the others.   I dunno...one hand on her bra strap, the other on her panties almost gives off a more desperate air...rather than playful and confident.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 11, 2011)

The expression, the pose... it's just not coming together.


----------



## granfire (Nov 11, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> I wasn't looking at her tummy...



I am sure it was the eyes.....


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 11, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> The expression, the pose... it's just not coming together.



My wife just said the picture is top heavy.  The head angle looks wrong to me, too -- and the expression is just off.  Kind of earnest with a touch of crazy and a bit of "Is this what you want me to do?" instead "You want some of this..."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2011)

My wife pointed out the neck angle.  I might replace the shot, but might go with this one here and save the better shot for the full calendar in 2013.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 14, 2011)

granfire said:


> I am sure it was the eyes.....



Of course, what else could I be talking about? :angel:


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 14, 2011)

Carol said:


> Hate to say it but I'm not fond of #6 either, even tho I love that you shoot women of different shapes and sizes!
> 
> I don't know if its the small resolution of the photo, or the shadow on her face (or both), but she doesn't look as flirty as the others.   I dunno...one hand on her bra strap, the other on her panties almost gives off a more desperate air...rather than playful and confident.



She is a pretty lady but I have never been into, uhm, bigger women (for lack of a better term) myself. Part of it I'm sure is being 5'6" and 165lbs :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2011)

So, got my test prints back.  Happy with them.  18"x24", laminated. Quality was better than I expected.



View attachment $2011-11-22_21-49-32_870.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking good there, Bob :tup:.  Both the large print and the photographer .


----------



## granfire (Nov 24, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, got my test prints back.  Happy with them.  18"x24", laminated. Quality was better than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15737



Ahhh. LAMINATED....


ok, I'll stop. the joke is getting stale....

I love that picture.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2011)

Yup. Laminated, so that beer won't stain em.


----------



## Carol (Nov 24, 2011)

Uhh...yeah...the beer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, soft drinks. They are aimed at a geek crowd after all.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2011)

7 & 8


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 4, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> #6
> View attachment 15658



Bob, I knnow you have a lot of feedback on this one. 

She has some curves, but she has no hips in this picture. I think this is the aspect that is causing some problems, from my point of view. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 4, 2011)

Marie has a bit of cameltoe going on.  I don't know if that is what you were looking for, but the outline is clearly visible.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2011)

Ironically, its more apparent in the smaller image than the larger.

#9  (1 more to go and the 2012's are done)


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ironically, its more apparent in the smaller image than the larger.
> 
> #9  (1 more to go and the 2012's are done)
> 
> View attachment 15789




she's cute, but maybe needs a bit softer facial expression?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2011)

You mean, "Deer in Headlights" isn't good?  Ok, there goes 2300 shots down the drain.
Seriously, was a struggle getting expressions to project with these shoots.


----------



## Scott T (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm. Somehow I missed this thread.

Regarding #9, there are pictures with better expressions, but for technical (yeah, being very vague here) they can't be used at the moment until we go through them all (approx 2700 pics by the time all is said and done) again.


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You mean, "Deer in Headlights" isn't good?  Ok, there goes 2300 shots down the drain.
> Seriously, was a struggle getting expressions to project with these shoots.



oh dear, you mean all of her shots look like that? :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> oh dear, you mean all of her shots look like that? :lol:



No, not all of them.  Unfortunately, when working with lesser experienced models, the skill to 'sell' an emotional state is often lacking.  Other issues are that 'art' models and 'runway' models are often pushed to be almost Vulcan in expression, and breaking that habit for them is hard.

So you often run into same-face, fishface, myspaceface and headlightdeer.  On one of the shoots it was like a switch got flipped. The minute the camera came up, the emotion went away. Took a lot of pushing to get things to work.

We've got solid shots of all of them, averaging about 250 per shoot, so there's more good to come.


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> No, not all of them.  Unfortunately, when working with lesser experienced models, the skill to 'sell' an emotional state is often lacking.  Other issues are that 'art' models and 'runway' models are often pushed to be almost Vulcan in expression, and breaking that habit for them is hard.
> 
> So you often run into same-face, fishface, myspaceface and headlightdeer.  On one of the shoots it was like a switch got flipped. The minute the camera came up, the emotion went away. Took a lot of pushing to get things to work.
> 
> We've got solid shots of all of them, averaging about 250 per shoot, so there's more good to come.



A friend of mine told me some 30 years ago, it would take him about 5 rolls of film to get the average person relaxed enough to get a decent portrait. I am guessing you have more work since you have to undo a lot of stuff.


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2011)

No, you aren't the only one. She is definitely an elf. She must have had then surgically altered so she could blend in with us Fourth Age Humans instead of sailing into the uttermost West.

And she's kinda ... hot.


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2011)

^ that was supposed to be a reply to an earlier post. I missed the quote button ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the current plan is to have these available as both calendar and poster, same size, laminated, same price.
I'll be setting up the order system later this week.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2011)

Final 2012 calendar.
Still finalizing the ordering page.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice accents on the abs and hips.


----------



## granfire (Dec 16, 2011)

You got a good look at a bunch of ugly underwear though....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2011)

Last shoot, her mom was there. Was somewhat uncomfortable for me so I was a bit subdued.  Girls provided the underwear, and the concept of 'matching' is different than what I thought.  I would think 'blue lace top with blue lace bottoms'.  They would thing 'stripes go with polka dots as long as the companys the same'.  *bang head*


----------



## granfire (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute girl, but those trousers look like a censorship bar on her :lol:


----------



## Carol (Dec 16, 2011)

granfire said:


> Cute girl, but those trousers look like a censorship bar on her :lol:



She's just too hot :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2011)

Aye - I am definitely of the view that, if my missus permits it {:lol:} I would like Katie washed and sent to my tent ... and you can skip the "washed" part :angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2011)

Calendars from Last Ride are now available for online ordering at http://lastridedigitalvideo.ca/shop/
18" x 24", laminated for durability. These aren't the cheap tissue prints you get at the mall. 
$15 each, $10 flat rate shipping to US and Canada. Order all 10 and have the full set.


----------

